# Getting my website noticed



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I just made a website for church, www.church-jubilee.com, (tell me your input advice, and what changes should I make to better it). My main question is, when I try to search the website under google.com or yahoo, it does not come up, only the address and the telephone number, i was hoping that the website would come up, but nothing. It is hosted by Microsoft office live basic as well as the email, but how do I get it to come up in the search results of search engines for the website created? do I have to pay? thank you, also if you havent noticed i am new at this.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Google will take a while to index your site... best thing is to go round all the major search engine and add your URL to them. It could take month....or even years to get your site nicely ranked.


----------



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I already went to www.google.com/addurl, and it went fine, is there anywhere else i need to go to add the website to get noticed?

Thanks again


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Erm...there are loads of places when you think about it.

Ive used many search engine submitter tools online and they worked great, dont use one where you have to buy anything.

http://freewebsubmission.com/
http://www.submitexpress.com/submit.html

Thats just a few and im sure there are PHP scripts you can run that do the dame job


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

give some of these a try.
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/URL_Submitters/index.html


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Beyond adding your site to the search engines, it's a good idea to make sure that the content on your site is relavant. If you're using specific keywords, make sure they appear on each page, followed by enough text to describe what you're saying. Don't just put the keyword on your pages randomly or multiple times. Google will ignore you if you do. As mentioned, getting a proper google ranking will take time and you may have to make changes over the next several months/years. Google considers new domain names to not be as relavent as domain names that are several years old. 

Another thing that can help you is to have other websites link to yours. Don't just have them put you on their links page. If you write articles, stories or something that you submit to other sites, include your URL along with the what you're submitting. Don't go flodding the internet with the same article. And make sure it's relavent to your site. Since your site is for a church, make the articles you submit religious in nature.

If, after you've tried these, you still can't get much of a ranking, you'll probably want to talk to someone experienced in SEO (Search Engine Optimization).


----------

